# Throw rope on lower Clear Creek.



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

There is a Salamander Golden Retriver in Clear creek hung up on a sumbmerged directly accross from an exposed rock 5 feet of The river left bank. These rocks are about 40-60 yards above the big river left eddy above Screamin 1/4 Mile. If you happen to see and grab it, bring it to Golden River Sports and we'll hook you up with some beers.
Thanks,
T-ROY
Golden River Sports


----------

